# Where have you driven?



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

RipleyLV said:


> Blue: Where have I driven
> Red: I took the bus


Driving on left side must not be that easy for ya then


----------



## ggonza (Jul 16, 2008)

ARGENTINA:










U.S.:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

I've started to draw every road i've driven in NL in a map. Quite a huge task. My ultimate goal is to have driven every road excisting in NL at the end of my life

Here's a detail of the map showing the region i'm from:










And a thumbnail link to the total map of NL i'm trying to fill (BIG image!! 4275x4950px!!!)


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I think I wouldn't even remember :lol:. But good luck, CborG :cheers:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

^^thanks But i think it's seriously possible to drive all roads. It's 'only' 132.000km or so. :nuts:


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

----------------

I edited my map:

in Poland (dark pink):
- A2 Konin-Łódź and Poznań-Nowy Tomyśl, 
- A1 near Gdańsk,
- DK5 Bolków-Lubawka (on map between Jelenia Góra and Wałbrzych);

in Czech Republic: last trip to Praha (red line instead of blue) - 16 - Trutnov - Jaromer - 33 - Hradec Kralove - D11 - Kutna Hora - 126 - D1 - Praha Rings - R10 - 10 - Harrachov; 

in Germany (red line):
- some forgotten (A111, A100, A115, A114, A113) motorways in Berlin,
- B96 and other roads in Brandenburg.


----------



## Seppl (Aug 3, 2008)

Blue: Driven by myself
Red: As a passenger (car or bus)


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Driven roads in NL so far:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Great job so far :cheers: How did you get the lines so precise? And did you like Abcoude? :lol:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

I used paint and zoomed in, abcoude is fantastic ofcourse


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^To do that for all the roads must have been a hell of a job.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

This is where I'd like to go

9,000 miles, 3 weeks across the continent from Santa Monica, CA to St. John's, Newfoundland, passing through Boston, New York City, New Jersey, West Virginia, Dallas, New Mexico and Phoenix on my way back.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Driven in Europe:










Driven in the US:


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

A little update. 

Blue: Where have I driven
Red: I took the bus
Pink: Updated driven place


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Belgium:

(red=driven):









update from France:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, you've almost seen every highway in Belgium


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Those are only the "real" motorways, not the expressways like N25/N74/N4 etc.


----------



## Civia (Dec 17, 2004)

All road I have driven


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

As a passenger (I'm too young to drive)


----------



## Metropolist00 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Only major roads (motorways, principal highways, important throughfare roads). As you can see, I'm more of a flyer.










From Birkenwerder to Taormina...essentially.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Metropolist00 said:


>


I thought the border between Morocco and Algeria was closed. :dunno:


----------



## Metropolist00 (Aug 26, 2008)

Verso said:


> I thought the border between Morocco and Algeria was closed. :dunno:



Hhaha not wen you hire a car in algeria and drive from algeris to the morrocan border


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

buildmilehightower said:


> anyone ever driven across the USA? from east coast to west coast?


Yes! Me! Making the map, when I get home on the 8th...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Metropolist00 said:


> Hhaha not wen you hire a car in algeria and drive from algeris to the morrocan border


You drove to both sides of the border and back? :lol:


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

These are the European main roads I drove on:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Hi, the same avatar.


----------



## ABRob (Feb 10, 2008)

Verso said:


> ^^ Hi, the same avatar.


Yea - damn. 
And i wondered why there are no slovenian roads marked... :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

My update:
- DK20, DK7 (Gdańsk-Elbląg) and S22 (Elbląg- PL-RUS border) in Poland (in green circle);
- some roads in Germany: A20 from Pasewalk to Neubrandenburg, B111/B109 Ahlbeck-Anklam-Szczecin, B110/B109 Ahlbeck-Wolgast-Greifswald, B104 Pasewalk-Szczecin (also in green circle);
- new territories: Sweden and Denmark.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't have the patience either.

In short, I've driven in the UK, France, Ireland, Belgium, Spain, Switzerland, Germany and the USA.


----------



## Rusonaldo (Dec 21, 2007)

My Travels in Europe


----------



## Euroboyy (Oct 24, 2008)

Blue - driven by me
Green - by others (I was under 18 yo)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Bump.

My Swiss map. Hope to fill in the rest in June.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

You guys have a good memory. I don't know anymore where i've been with my car, so i stick with just the countries:

- Netherlands
- Belgium
- France
- Germany (boring highways)
- Poland
- Switzerland (nice driving in the Alps)
- Italy
- Hungary
- Croatia
- Bosnia


----------



## mati162c (Oct 8, 2008)

not enough patience for a map so:
just motorways and expressways
Poland: A4, A2, A1, A6, S1, S3, S6, S7, S8, 
Czech Republic: D11, D1, D2, R1
Slovakia: D1, D2, D3
Hungary:M15, M1, M7, M0, M3
Austria: A2, A4, A12
Slovenia: A1
Croatia: A8, A9, A1
Italy: A22
Germany:A95, A8, A11, A20, A12, A7, A2, A4
Belgium: A3, A15
France:A2, A1
Denmark: E47, E20
Sweden: E6, E20
Tunisia: from tunis heading south-east
China: Bejing, Shanghai, Xian (no idea what numbers...)


----------



## Koesj (Dec 27, 2006)

Red: driven myself
Blue: Passenger's seat or bus

I've also been on a bus between Moscow and Saint Petersburg and 've been in every Arab Emirate plus Driven Dubai - Abu Dhabi myself.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

My German map updates, plus a detailed section of the Rhine-Ruhr.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

This is my map. Not really impressive, but I hope to add some violet lines this summer... 

Violet - Driven myself
Green - Travelled by bike
Light violet - Travelled as a passenger by car
Red dots - Cities I've been to and "know" them reasonably well.
Bus travels and cities travelled through without longer stay doesn't count


----------



## ErikEst (May 15, 2009)

Nice bike trip through the Baltics  Did you like Tartu?


----------



## autobahnracer (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's my map. With blue are the routes that i have driven.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

These are my voyages:


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

ErikEst said:


> Nice bike trip through the Baltics  Did you like Tartu?


Thanks.
Tartu is a very pleasant city. A little bit run down outside the centre but still - a nice place to stay. And the statue at the main square is simply cute 
Whole Estonia is one great place for vacations. It is very calm and relaxing, the rolling hills are beautiful and the people are friendly. And the traffic is low (as in other Baltic states) - simply bikers' heaven.

And one thing I instantly fell in love with - those little buggers:


----------



## GregfromAustria (Aug 16, 2008)

where do i get this map to mark the roads i´ve driven?


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

I've made my own using Google Maps and Photoshop. Then I realised that there is one ready waiting in the first post


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

My Polish map. A4 between Gliwice - Katowice wasn't opened back in 2003.


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry the line is too thin, but paint is too advanced to let me go back and make it thicker. Looking at it makes me think how little I have driven in my own country.

PS Hello everyone, i'm new.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

I've added some trips to my map, redriven a lot of the roads I've been on before though:

Old map August 2008:










New map June 2009:










Also driven in Dubai & Abu Dhabi but there's no point in making a special map for that.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

CborG said:


> Driven roads in NL so far:


An updated map:


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

Stainless said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/adbxao.jpg
> Sorry the line is too thin, but paint is too advanced to let me go back and make it thicker. Looking at it makes me think how little I have driven in my own country.
> 
> PS Hello everyone, i'm new.


wow. nice round trips... :cheers:

when did you do them?
(and did you practice for keeping right?)


----------



## milan11 (Nov 6, 2007)

Major Deegan said:


> This is where I'd like to go
> 
> 9,000 miles, 3 weeks across the continent from Santa Monica, CA to St. John's, Newfoundland, passing through Boston, New York City, New Jersey, West Virginia, Dallas, New Mexico and Phoenix on my way back.



I have a similar plan for this summer!

Unfortunately, it seems to be too crazy for all my friends.

If you'll go, I'll be glad to join you.
If not, than I'm looking for volunteers.

P.S I have only limited time for this trip - max. 3-4 weeks


----------



## Metrobus-FIN (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm underage, but here is the map where i've been as a passenger. And, there are some motorways where i've been up north, but I was too lazy to add them.


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

In years... All together looks like this one:


----------



## Overlag (May 15, 2009)

pretty minor really. I need to get my passport sorted out, then i can start exploring Europe  (been driving 3 years)

i live to the East of London, near the A12/A127 junctions on the M25


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

H123Laci said:


> wow. nice round trips... :cheers:
> 
> when did you do them?
> (and did you practice for keeping right?)


Went down to Slovenia in 2006 and up to Finland last year. Not all driving was me but I was a passenger paying full attention and navigating for the rest. I found it suprisingly easy to get used to keeping right, only slip up was attempting a 3 point turn in Germany. I went into it turning to the right first so didn't really turn much, I later found it amusing watching a German registered van do something similar in Southampton.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

If you ever wondered,
This is what *1,000,000 km* looks like:

all trips since 1995, US & Canada

As best I can figure: 
'92 Nissan pickup: 550,000 km
'02 Honda Civic (current car): 432,000 km
'05 GMC cube van (work vehicle): 25,000 km
other peoples vehicles (a guess): 15,000 km
rentals, RV, ect (a guess): 7,500 km

(I haven't quite finished or made the map all graphic & nice, still a work in progress)


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

And Europe, not very impressive compared with the ^^:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

WonderlandPark said:


>


Yugoslavia and Czechoslovakia? And Portugal is about to sail away from Europe.


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

so...
Only one guy went to Nordkapp(my old dream)? good job to that guy from Slovenia!

My car trips(all in last 4 years):










my news: Italy - the adriatic coast

I didn't go to Portugal, FYR, DK, Scandinavia, ex-USSR and the islands hno:

my best: GrossglocknerHochalpenstrasse, Route des Grandes Alpes, Viaduc de Millau... ( I live in the other part of Europe)


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm planning a trip to Prague at the end of the month, but am having trouble figuring out the best way to travel. Ideally, I'd like to travel the way that is highlighted in blue, but my friend is telling me to divert from that route and travel another way (the green route) because the traffic through Bielsko-Biala and Cieszyn is a nightmare and that'd I'd get through quicker traveling through Slovakia. Can anyone who maybe knows the area better or has driven through Bielsko-Biala and Cieszyn confirm if this is true? I don't mind some traffic here and there, but if I'm standing on the road and barely moving every couple of minutes than I much rather take the detour.









Full map









Zoomed into the area in question


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Czas na Żywiec;38346606 said:


> the traffic through Bielsko-Biala and Cieszyn is a nightmare


Through Bielsko go like this regardless of all sigs, and Cieszyn has S1 and there won't be any problem getting through, forgot about it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

My most recent map. Hope to update it with a lot of Sweden next month.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Chris (from Zwolle), why don't you go to the UK?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That's a good question.

My parents never went on vacation there in the time I went with them. 

Right now, I don't have specific plans to go to the UK, but I want to do so some point in the future. The problem is I'm an impromptu traveler, I don't book or plan much ahead, so I'm a little hesistant to the channel tunnel by train or by ferry.


----------



## toowise (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi all I'm very new on here.

I am a UK based truck driver and as such have travelled extensively throughout Europe during the last 25 years (God ! is it that long)

Best thing is .... I GOT PAID TO DO IT:banana::banana::banana:

Here is a summary of my travels...

Most of Europe (EC and Eastern) except for....

AL, M, CY, FL, N, LT, LV, EST and IS

Also driven to Moscow, Russia (via SF and St.Petersburg)

Ankara, TR

All of above from UK

I have also driven in Nova Scotia, Canada

South Africa (Jo'burg, Durban, Pretoria, and Sun City)


----------



## GregfromAustria (Aug 16, 2008)

wow chris you´ve driven so much! may i ask you how old you are?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

GregfromAustria said:


> wow chris you´ve driven so much! may i ask you how old you are?



I am 21 (soon 22). :cheers:


----------



## koloite (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm... Tried to draw a map, but would take too long, so here's a short version:

Northernmost point: North Cape, Norway.
Eastern most point (in Europe): Norwegian-Russian border
Western most point (in Europe): Sintra / Cascais, Portugal
Southern most point (in Europe): Murcia, Spain

In total I've driven in the following countries:
Norway, Sweden, Finland, Denmark, Germany, The Netherlands, Belgium, Luxemburg, France, Andorra, Spain, Portugal, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Italy, San Marino, Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Austria, Slovenia, Croatia, United Kingdom (England), Malaysia, United States (California, Nevada, Utah, Arizona)

My previous car had 400.000 km's on it when I sold it... :lol:


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Realista_KR said:


> These is mostly driven as a passenger with my family for vacation. We mostly travelled to Croatia but we tested different routes each year.


That and if you go with a group of people (say 3 families with 2 - 3 people in each family) it's cheaper to split the cost of fuel than for each individual person to buy a plane ticket.


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's a good question.
> 
> My parents never went on vacation there in the time I went with them.
> 
> Right now, I don't have specific plans to go to the UK, but I want to do so some point in the future. The problem is I'm an impromptu traveler, I don't book or plan much ahead, so I'm a little hesistant to the channel tunnel by train or by ferry.


Dover-Calais by ferry - quick, cheap and very easy. no hesitation required at all  except of course for the horrible slow road network we have over here


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^ Driving on the left might present a challenge too, for a person not accustomed to it.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

It usually doesn't take long to get used to driving on the left. Especially at crossings think well where you have to go. As long as Chris doesn't try it out in Zwolle, he'll be fine


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

eskandarany said:


> Dover-Calais by ferry - quick, cheap and very easy. no hesitation required at all  except of course for the horrible slow road network we have over here


Channel ferry/train, quick, impromptu, and cheap - what's your secret? 

I've made two crossings (once by train and once by ferry) without much planning ahead. You're absolutely right, it's very easy, quick, and straightforward. But both times it was ridiculously expensive. Wouldn't do it again.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Timon91 said:


> It usually doesn't take long to get used to driving on the left.


I agree. Driving on the left was easy.

What takes a little more time getting used to is driving a stick shift when you're in the "wrong" seat. 
(but you get used to that as well, so no worries)


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

I've gotta say Chris, how do you find all the time for driving these enormous stretches, when you have to work?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Danielk2 said:


> I've gotta say Chris, how do you find all the time for driving these enormous stretches, when you have to work?


I don't take three weeks off in the summer, but 1.5 week every time. So I can travel multiple times, to different destinations  And when I was younger, my parents went to a different country every year, so I got to see quite some roads, though I have travelled most of the roads displayed at least once in the last 6 years. 

Some people go 25 years to the same campsite in France and think they "know" France. hno: I love seeing different parts of countries.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I've added a little bit:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Danielk2 said:


> I've gotta say Chris, how do you find all the time for driving these enormous stretches, when you have to work?


Enormous stretches? He's 21, you can drive across whole Europe in that time. Seriously, you can see half of Europe in a few weekends.


----------



## barte.k (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me add my map to this topic.
Driving mostly through Germany cause my g-f studied there for one year.
+some Italain trips and Austrain skiing+Poland of course.
only main roads marked, and only my driving.

and each year I look forward to seeing more and more Europe, always when I can - by car ..


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's my map. Red is what I have driven, green is for roads that I have been a passenger on (family trips, buses, etc). Where I have driven myself and been driven, I put red to cover green.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

My updated map with newly driven roads in France.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Morsue said:


> At the first page of this thread there's a map you can use.


How about map of USA?


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't have a fancy map, but:

US: most of coastal California, as I live here
Canada: Quebec City - Montreal - Ottawa, just once during a vacation
China: usually drive in Hong Kong, but once tried driving in Qingyuan, a medium-sized city in Guangdong.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Updated driving places from me. I've excluded Latvia, because it would be a mig mess of blue, red and green.
*Blue: as a passanger*
*Red: bus*
*Green: myself*
Driven roads in Europe:









Driven roads in Russia:


----------



## mati162c (Oct 8, 2008)

del


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

RipleyLV said:


> I've excluded Latvia, because it would be a mig mess of blue, red and green.


Many people leave out their home country (especially in Europe) because of this


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Blue: hitchhiking  (truckers are the best but also traveled with crazy students, old couples, business people, and even families)

Red: driven myself 










USA next time


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

geogregor said:


> Red: driven myself


Do you drive a boat over the Strait of Gibraltar?


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Verso said:


> Do you drive a boat over the Strait of Gibraltar?


Nope, ended on Gibraltar itself 
You know, doing map late at night 

Anyway next part: USA

red: as above, driven myself

blue: I was sort of navigator during group trips, just few students in one car


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

My next goal is to actually drive the entire length of F. M. 2258.

Today I drove on R. M. 620, F. M. 734 and F. M. 1325.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Update!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Important update.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Update: August 2009










Spot the differences with August 2008:


----------



## lulek89 (Dec 31, 2008)

Red: Driven myself 
Blue: as a passanger 
Plus main routes in Poland


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Nice map... lulek. :rofl:


----------



## lulek89 (Dec 31, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Cause 'lulek' means a (small) dick in Slovenian. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

remove the -ek in Dutch, and you have the same meaning


----------



## lulek89 (Dec 31, 2008)

WOW, I don't know about this ^^:lol: 
The same in Dutch, my friends who lives in NL never said my about it


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

End of 2009 update:


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

New updated map. The ovals mark the countries i've driven in.


----------



## Djurizmo (Jul 19, 2009)

...and counting....


----------



## Michu33 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Europe:

red = i've driven (may 2008)
blue = someone else drove (may 2008; july 2009)









Brazil:

colors = just like above


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

From the clinched highways project:

(not all countries are available yet)









http://cmap.m-plex.com/index.php


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

edit


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

keber said:


> End of 2009 update:
> http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z202/keber1/razno/vonje2009.jpg


you skied at Bardonecchia or you drove there just to see the tunnel?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

x-type said:


> you skied at Bardonecchia or you drove there just to see the tunnel?


Yes, I've made one-way 800 km just to see black hole.:lol:

I'm going skiing there again in 18 days, now with Mestre bypass in operation. :cheer:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

keber said:


> Yes, I've made one-way 800 km just to see black hole.:lol:


well, i would be able to do it  and i'm sure that here we have more people who would do it (Chris for example)


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

My driving trips (by car), BLUE = where i have driven (as the driver), RED = passenger in a car.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Þróndeimr said:


> Just where i have driven (not as passenger)
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/cityw/Other/DriveMap1.jpg


and you? did you drive to Flam just to drive through Laerdal tunnel or you went fot other purpose there?


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Red: I have driven
Blue: Someone else was driving

Local (Only highways, because Mexicali would be entirely red/blue:lol:
BTW, had you seen an USA Interstate Highway with real curves before?:rofl: (Northwest corner)










Mexico/USA:


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Why does that mexican highway on the first pic look so weird??


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

^^You mean the left part? It´s Federal Highway 2, a 2x2 motorway that links Mexicali (my hometown and capital city of Baja California, pop. 0.75 M, 0.8 M in metro) and Tijuana (largest city in Baja, pop. 1.9 M, 2.1 M in metro).

It´s because you drive from the lowest point in Mexico (Laguna Salada, -10 m) to a town called La Rumorosa, located at +- 1,200 m above sea level, in no more than 25 km.

And yes, the view is amazing

Here some pictures taken by me:

Laguna Salada desert. It´s a beautiful place, but it´s very dangerous if you´re not prepared. Some years ago 14 soldiers died there due to the intense heat (it reached 48°C those days) BTW, Jarhead and Resident Evil 3 were filmed there










La Rumorosa slope (taken with my old cell phone)























































A nice view










Oops! Poor trucker










The speed limit in some curves is as low as 30 km/h, but some drivers don´t respect ithno: Besides that, winds are very strong.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

x-type said:


> and you? did you drive to Flam just to drive through Laerdal tunnel or you went fot other purpose there?


hehe, firstly yes, i had to drive the Lærdals tunnel when i just came past! And when i have gotten through the tunnel (at Aurland) i just had to drive to Flåm to see it as well! I was sooo close to continue to Gudvangen, but didn't have the time!


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Danielk2 said:


> New updated map. The ovals mark the countries i've driven in.





Danielk2 said:


> Haha! i'm 5yrs younger than Timon!! (i'm 13!!)


Underage driving?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

x-type said:


> well, i would be able to do it  and i'm sure that here we have more people who would do it (Chris for example)


I don't drive just because to see roads, except for some short distances or if those roads are generally in the direction of planned business or activity.
For just seeing Frejus, which is essetinaly just a black hole, not much different than other longer black holes here in vicinity (you know, which ones) it would cost me 260 € in tolls and petrol. I don't shit money.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

My update.

Blue - as a driver/codriver
Grey - as a passenger
Green - by bike


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


>


nice percentage of slovenia.  how many hours did you spend there? :lol: I assume you have 100 % for NL?



keber said:


> I don't drive just because to see roads, except for some short distances or if those roads are generally in the direction of planned business or activity.
> For just seeing Frejus, which is essetinaly just a black hole, not much different than other longer black holes here in vicinity (you know, which ones) it would cost me 260 € in tolls and petrol. I don't shit money.


I also drive only if I have something else planned. however I understand those ones who drive for pleasure, I wish I could do that too one time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

hofburg said:


> I assume you have 100 % for NL?


No, not even 100%, I haven't got a few short sections, such as the A208 in Haarlem, A4 north of Bergen op Zoom an the very end of A58 in Vlissingen.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

my "little" map (compared to yours :lol :

red - driven myself
green - driven by somebody else
blue - by train 










I hope I will draw a red line to Paris soon. :cheers:

and something I am especially proud of:


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Little European update since aug 2009:

Trips: 

Nice - Lavandou - Cannes - Lavandou - St Tropez - Amsterdam
Amsterdam - Antwerp - Nurburgring - Amsterdam
Amsterdam - Frankfurt - Amsterdam
Faro - Vilamoura - Sagres - Vilamoura - Faro
Amsterdam - London - Amsterdam
Amsterdam - Essen - Regensburg - Munich - Amsterdam
Amsterdam - Flumserberg - St Moritz - Flumserberg - St Anton - Flumserberg


----------



## Bobek_Azbest (May 12, 2008)

:uh: And I think I'm spending too much on petrol... err, diesel.
How much do you guys drive per year?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I drive about 20,000 private and 20,000 for work per year. So 40,000 km in total.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

40 000 private, 10 000km work the last year, i will save the nest year though.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow a Norwegian driving 40,000km privately is almost unheard of, your insurance must cost a fortune plus you drive a fairly uneconomical car non diesel car, did you win LOTTO?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Blue- as passenger


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

I do about 40.000 km a year, mostly long European trips.


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Not counting lorries which I drove for the last 3 years I did about 20.000 km a year with my cars. Highest " score " driving a car I rolled up being minicab chauffer in London in 2006. It was circa 90k. Before that, having my own trading business I usually spun around 50.000 km yearly.
Longest bit I have driven begun in Bielsko - Biala ( southern Poland ) to be accomplished in Algeciras ( s.Spain ) Somewhat 4000km.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Here are my European voyages. Note I have some extra-European travels too. I'll give some more detail on that later.
Blue: Me behind the wheel.
Green: Passenger.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest (May 12, 2008)

Well, it seems that your figures are not that much higher - I do ~30.000 kms per year, but I just keep driving mostly in CZ.

Here is my map; red = me behind the wheel; as you can see, I keep it local (with one exception):









And a local one  (not differentiated, like ~99% driven by me):


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Little update, who can find it?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

How does everybody get these big detailed maps?  I'm not allowed to drive yet (17 year's old) so this is all as a passenger  Not everything is on here because I can't remember everything. The lightpurple lines are on roads (not highways) of which I'm pretty sure I've been on 

Here's my printscreen map created on my laptop


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I've also been in Ireland but I'm too lazy to do it again.. Totally forgot about it lol. I'll make a detailed map of the USA soon


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> *How does everybody get these big detailed maps?*  I'm not allowed to drive yet (17 year's old) so this is all as a passenger  Not everything is on here because I can't remember everything. The lightpurple lines are on roads (not highways) of which I'm pretty sure I've been on
> 
> Here's my printscreen map created on my laptop


There's a template on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Ow lol. Blind me ><


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok here is the normal map one. I will be driving from Holland to Bordeaux this summer. Maybe I wanna do a daytrip to Spain or something, I'll see. I will also make a roundtrip through Europe with an American friend. We'll be driving all around Europe so I'll see where I end up. I hope to visit countries such as Slovenia, Slovakia, Austria, Switzerland, Hungary and Croatia. 

Standard countries are probably: France, Germany, Italy, Netherlands. 

My goals for the next few years: Drive through the North of Germany > Berlin. Then Denmark > Sweden > Estonia > Lithuania > Latvia > Poland and back. I also hope to drive a lot in the South of Germany. I might going to study and live in Munich so I'm excited


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

If someone can provide me a decent USA map I can draw some lines in there too


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

My extra-European travels, all in Morocco.
Blue: As a driver
Green: As a passenger


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Nexis4Jersey's Journey's​*
*Heres 2 of the first 15 maps i will show you where i have driven.*

*Blue= Roads I have been on.*
*Red=Future Rail trips (long trips) like to work and to the beach , i forget a few lines i plan to to.*
*Black=Rail ive been on.*

*Southern-Central Jersey & Southeastern PA*










*Eastern PA-Northern Jersey-NYC-small part of CT and lower NY*










*I will be posting more later.*

*~Corey*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Heres some more.*

*Map Key:
Blue = Roads ive have been on
Green = Future roads i will take
Red = Rail routes i want to take
Black= Rail routes i have been on
Purple = where ive walked *

*Jersey City , Hoboken & NYC*










*Florida*










*South Jersey, Delaware , Maryland , Virgina , DC , & West Virgina*










*Massachusetts , Connecticut , Rhode Island , New Hampshire, Vermont , New York*










*I'll post more later*.

*~Corey*


----------



## sdf11 (Nov 12, 2006)

My travels in the European highways!


----------



## CptSchmidt (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is where I've gone. Red is myself as driver and blue is when I was a passenger. In the Eastern Canada map, anywhere west of Fredericton I was on a bus, except for the ride down to Plattsburg, USA.

The Toronto trip was a family vacation when I was younger.

The UK I was a passenger while visiting family in England and Scotland.


----------



## Koesj (Dec 27, 2006)

These are the roads that I've seen in the UAE. Red=driven myself, blue=as a passenger.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Inspired by some of the more detailed maps on here I made a detailed map of my trips in Switzerland:










Drove from Zurich to Milan via the A3 - A13 last week and then Milan - Aosta - Verbier this weekend. Had already driven all those roads though. Today I could add Verbier - Zurich via Gstaad and the A8 (Interlaken - Luzern). Quite some nice roads and passes but the A8 is not up to motorway standards most of the way between Interlaken and Luzern, most of it is 2x1 without shoulders.


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

The map excludes Poland, where most of my trips begun from. Would be too much to draw if I wanted to include all what I have driven within my home country.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Im baffled .. the portuguese highway network is much more dense than those most of the remaining european countries. hno:

RED = where I drove a car outside portugal
BLUE = where I ride confortably in the backseats of a tourist bus 
sidenote: add the entire portuguese rectangle to the red area


----------



## Satan Of Panonia (Jan 11, 2009)

There are the roads i've driven od was beeing driven.


----------



## Satan Of Panonia (Jan 11, 2009)

Shit.I forgot the road between Utrecht and Amsterdam(NL) and Mostar (BiH) - Imorski (HR)


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Roads where I've been:

*Red*: driver
*Blue*: passanger

Europe:









USA (Florida):


----------



## mitasis (Feb 21, 2007)

Red = Where i have driven
Blue = As a passenger


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

update:


----------



## tiresmokindad (Jun 8, 2010)

I rent the car from the Spain and drive it arizona rv rentals up to Paris. I enjoy the trip there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

My German adventures.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ At the end of your life you will have driven on all the motorways in the world :lol:


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm surprised you haven't driven the entire Berliner ring.


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

There's no point in driving the entire Berliner Ring. You'll just end up where you started.

I have driven the entire ring. Once bypassing Berlin south and once north


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Sooner or later he'll be driving there. :lol:



Danielk2 said:


> I have driven the entire ring. Once bypassing Berlin south and once north


We both can be proud of that. :naughty:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Danielk2 said:


> There's no point in driving the entire Berliner Ring. You'll just end up where you started.


generally htere is not. but here - very yes. here we have some real motorway enthusiasts (lead by Chris) who see point of such a driving


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

*Brazil and borders (only main trunk/interstate trips)*











*Southern Cone*











*US*











*Iberic Peninsula*











*Central Europe*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

x-type said:


> generally htere is not. but here - very yes. here we have some real motorway enthusiasts (lead by Chris) who see point of such a driving


Yeah, I usually plan my vacations this way so I can drive as many new roads as possible. Plus, you see a lot of the country. For example, few Dutch know they can also appreciate the landscapes of the Harz, Rhön or Fichtelgebirge instead of mindlessly driving to Lake Garda or the Ardèche every single year. 

Going to the same spot every single year... hno:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Going to the same spot every single year... hno:


What's wrong with that? If you like that spot why not go there every year if you feel like it? Not everybody has see as much as they can. What you probably mean is that many people claim to "know" France while they go to the same spot every year. That's hno: for me. However, if people go to the same place very year, there's nothing wrong with that IMO.


----------



## volkhen (Nov 25, 2006)

Denmark, Germany, Czech, USA. Driving in the USA was the most exciting, different signs and rules but fortunately I had help.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I personally drove on much of Italy (including Sicily but, alas, not Sardinia), Austria and Bavaria.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Drove some more in Poland and Germany:


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

My humble update:
Blue - myself
Grey - as a passenger
Green - by bike


----------



## Angelos (Dec 20, 2006)

As a co-driver


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

My travels. Blue are roads, Green is Ferry Leghorn (Livorno)-Barcelona.


Forgot the road to Cuenca and N-400 Toledo Aranjuez...


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Did you drive all this or some of them are passenger travels?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

No, passenger. Next year will be the driving.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

These are only the roads I have driven personally:









not only highways but also other kinds of roads.

In red are the roads I'm going to drive next week.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

national driver. 

take pics from A12 if you can. It's a great motorway.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

hofburg said:


> national driver.
> 
> take pics from A12 if you can. It's a great motorway.


Well, I will if I can find a not too distracting method...


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

g.spinoza said:


> Well, I will if I can find a not too distracting method...


Stick your car in 5(or 6)th gear at 120 km/h and try not to overtake. Left hand on the steering wheel, right hand on your camera  Good luck!


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ but every time I have to grab the camera, power it on, hold it, take the pic and power off... too long and distracting for me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I just leave the camera on for dozens of hours in a row. If you have screen off in 10 seconds, you can last generally 6 hours of photographing on 2 batteries.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Leave it on the right seat. It's not so hard.

Are you traveling alone? If not, you could ask the passanger to help you.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I just leave the camera on for dozens of hours in a row. If you have screen off in 10 seconds, you can last generally 6 hours of photographing on 2 batteries.


Unfortunately my camera, Fujifilm Finepix A600, lasts much less... it is a production defect... 



bogdymol said:


> Are you traveling alone? If not, you could ask the passanger to help you.


Hopefully one of my friends will come with me, but I'm not sure yet.

I'll see what I can do, I promise I'll try!


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ Try to take pics of that motorway if hofburg says it's a nice one. I promise I will take pictures next week of Bratislava - Brno - Prague motorway


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Don't promise such things  God knows it could be pouring rain. You can't take good pictures when it's raining.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Don't promise such things  God knows it could be pouring rain. You can't take good pictures when it's raining.


I didn't promise that I will take good pictures. I only promised I will take PICTURES. :lol:

Hopefully it won't rain.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Dunno how to show it on a map, but here's where I have driven:
Peace River, Alberta, to Kamloops, British Columbia.
Kamloops, BC to Edmonton, AB and back, non stop... Don't care to do that again...hno:

North Vancouver, BC, to Kamloops, via the Fraser Canyon. Also via Princeton/Merritt. Also via Squamish, Whistler, Lillooett.

Kamloops, BC, to Golden, BC.

Kamloops, BC to Kamloops, BC Via, Vernon, Lumby, Needles/Faquier Ferry, Burton, East Arrow Park (Arrow Park), Nakusp, Galena Bay/Shelter Bay Ferry, Revelstoke, Salmon Arm and Chase.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Fargo Wolf said:


> Dunno how to show it on a map,


Take a snapshot of the screen in Google Maps, open it in Paint or a similar program, and then draw lines of your travels...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Another update. I've filled in a lot of blanks in Switzerland and France, and a start with Italy.


----------



## brzeszczot.net (Aug 24, 2010)

My travels by car not only via highways. Next year there is a plan to visit Romania, Bulgaria, Istambul and Greece.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

my travels in France by car, train, air. 

blue - car
red - train
green - plane


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Lol, even I've driven more in France.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

hofburg said:


> my travels in France by car, train, air.
> 
> blue - car
> red - train
> green - plane


How did you get to Bordeaux / La Rochelle? It's not connected with the rest of your map. Did you use teleportation? :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

He jumped out of the airplane from Tarbes, parachuted into the Dordogne, drifted off westwards, took the train at Bergerac and went to Bordeaux and La Rochelle.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

He took a tyre into the sea and drifted ashore there.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

> How did you get to Bordeaux / La Rochelle? It's not connected with the rest of your map. Did you use teleportation? :lol:





ChrisZwolle said:


> He jumped out of the airplane from Tarbes, parachuted into the Dordogne, drifted off westwards, took the train at Bergerac and went to Bordeaux and La Rochelle.



good idea, but actually I forgot one link from La rochelle to London. 



> Lol, even I've driven more in France.


it progresses.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy (Oct 23, 2009)

Blue- Driver
Red- Passenger (car/bus only)
I was 20 year old this year
http://img821.imageshack.us/i/driving.jpg/


----------



## Cpt.Iglo (Dec 11, 2007)

Blue: Driven by myself
Red: Driven as passenger
Orange: Plans for summer and spring 2011


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Another update. I've filled in a lot of blanks in Switzerland and France, and a start with Italy.


Wow Chris! You have to travel for your work as well or just pleasure?


----------



## Realista_KR (Jul 10, 2008)

Update 2010 


Blue: By car (usually as passenger)
Brown: By bus/coach
Pink: By bicycle


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Des said:


> Wow Chris! You have to travel for your work as well or just pleasure?


I do travel some 15.000 - 20.000 kilometers per year for work, but only within the Netherlands. The other 22.000 private kilometers are partially made out of road trips / vacations which I use to visit European countries. I think I did some 8.000 kilometers worth of international roadtripping this year.


----------



## Falusi (Mar 14, 2009)

driven by me:









clinched as a passenger:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Green : as a passenger.
Red : as a driver (I got my license half a year ago). 

I have a heavy use of train, especially in Italy where I have never been by car (not counting the usual Nice-San Remo ride most French tourists do ).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Falusi said:


> driven by me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ You have the same distance clinched in France than me! :lol:.
I have clinched:
506.5 km of French autoroutes (The same as Hanzi13/Falusi)
993.6 km of Italian autostrade and 59.4 unnumbered autostrade (All the SI-FI and a bit of the FI-PI-LI), for a grand total of 1054 km.
4.5 of Portuguese Auto-Estradas (All on the A3 near Valença do Minho).
Total mapped: 1564 km.
And, of course, lots of Spanish autopistas! :lol:


----------



## Falusi (Mar 14, 2009)

CNGL said:


> ^^ You have the same distance clinched in France than me! :lol:.


:lol:
We should used the same route to got our direction. You to reach Italy and me to reach Spain.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

^^
you really took that route while traveling from Ljubljana to Split?


----------



## emmer (Apr 26, 2010)

^I don't really know the exact route anymore, but it it was a crosscountry road. A holidaytrip a through lot of small villages (and Plitvicka Jezera of course).


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

first weird thing is that following that route you used Ljubljana - Novo mesto - Metlika - Karlovac, so you avoided large border crossings (Bregana for instance). then you followed D1, that's normal, but again you took of D1 and followed route Knin - Drniš - Šibenik - Split, instead of more logical route following D1 all the way to Split (Knin - Sinj - Split). that all is possible, but little bit weird


----------



## emmer (Apr 26, 2010)

I must admit i got a little bit lost during that part


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

emmer said:


> I must admit i got a little bit lost during that part


me too. that's my explaining 

here is what i'm talking about. you used blue route, and purple one is the most often used (if you don't use A1 motorway)


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Today I can add Czech Republic to my list. Went to visit Cesky Krumlov, very nice little town.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Bzyq_74 said:


> My trips:


how do you make a map like that in Google Maps?

I seem to be able to add only one trip at a time


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ anyone?


----------



## jeremiash (Apr 4, 2011)

Open maps.google.com, and click "my places" on the tab on the left side of the screen (the one where you usually click "get directions"). Then u can create a map, etc.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

^^great thanks!


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

well I made a few maps but how do i put them together?
there's just a list of those maps and I can't really do anything with them..

how do you make a nice map like that?


----------



## irrational_pi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm new in this thread and I'd like to share you a map of Java island, Indonesia, where I have driven (BLUE) and where I have been driven (RED) 










Not much apparently, since I'm still relatively young (19 years old)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Nice  Maybe you can revive the Indonesian highway thread here at Highways & Autobahns


----------



## irrational_pi (Aug 25, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Nice  Maybe you can revive the Indonesian highway thread here at Highways & Autobahns


Thanks Chris!! 
I'll definitely do that and from now on I'll hunt for interesting highway photos in Indonesia


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

My French adventures:










I have driven 56.9% of the French Autoroute-kilometrage. I've clinched 36 routes in their entirety, and driven 62 routes of the system overall. I've also driven 50.5% of all E-routes in France 

I wonder how much I've spent in tolls over the years. Maybe I don't want to know :nuts:


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

nice amount of kms. and yes, you don't wanna know.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

I drove in S,N,DK,FIN, EST, RUS and D




As a passenger also NL, A, I, RSM, F and LV

But long distance travel is better with train I think.


----------



## Stahlsturm (Mar 30, 2012)

https://maps.google.de/maps/ms?msid...l=48.400032,30.673828&spn=29.756962,56.162109

I'm not sure this is working... If the map shows up the way I created it this (more or less) displays what I've driven in Europe so far. I didn't add any bus trips or when I was copiloting my Dad when I was still going on vacation with them or there would be considerably more routes on that map. If I manage to make this show up I'll create one for North America too. I haven't driven under my own power elsewhere (yet).


----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)

My major road trips 2005-2010 (as the driver)
In China


----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)

My major road trips 2011-2012 (as the driver)
in Asia/Europe


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow. how long does it take to drive between China and Europe?


----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)

Wapper said:


> Wow. how long does it take to drive between China and Europe?


Shanghai - London, two months
London - Guiyang,China (via siberia in winter) 1 month
3~5 month for a single trip would have been better...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Impressive. Why didn't you drive through the Balkans instead of over the Adriatic Sea?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Verso said:


> Impressive. Why didn't you drive through the Balkans instead of over the Adriatic Sea?


probably because the ferry from Greece to Italy is really cheap. some 50€ or so.


----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)

Verso said:


> Impressive. Why didn't you drive through the Balkans instead of over the Adriatic Sea?


Because by ferry could save me much effort for more visas...We managed to get eight visas for this trip, which had already made us exhaustedhno:


----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)

x-type said:


> probably because the ferry from Greece to Italy is really cheap. some 50€ or so.


not that cheap...it's about 160€ for one car and two deck seats.


----------



## RoadUser (Aug 10, 2007)

I can finally add the Netherlands to my list of countries  .

I have been to the Netherlands many times, but this is the first time I have ever driven there.

Definitely a positive driving experience overall.

The roads are very good, the signposting is easy to follow (I can read Dutch, more or less) and there aren't too many loony drivers. I did see someone take a roundabout so fast in a 1970s DAF that he actually threw the rear end.

My only gripe is that part of the A27 was completely closed for roadworks, forcing me to take a long detour. I guess that if I was Dutch I would have known about this in advance. Coming back we took a different route and avoided the closure altogether. I've never seen a completely closed stretch of motorway in any other country, except maybe rarely at night.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The A27 closure was on all VMS's in almost half the country, but you need to know Dutch to understand those.


----------



## RoadUser (Aug 10, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The A27 closure was on all VMS's in almost half the country, but you need to know Dutch to understand those.


As I said, if I was Dutch, I would undoubtedly have known about it. It's one of the hazards of being a tourist.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Jschmuck (May 27, 2008)

46 American States and Ontario, Canada.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

My clinched highways:









+ some highways in Florida and around Chicago in USA

Interactive map.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*My road travel: *

Red=drove my car Yellow=Car passenger Green: Bus passenger Blue=Ferry lines


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Updated my old map:










Blue are roads driven, red are places I stayed overnight.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

As much as I have driven in Europe, so little have I driven in the US:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Germany*

I took the first road trip of 2016, a 2041 kilometer trip through 9 states in Germany.

I completed A14, A19 and A71, bringing the total of German Autobahns driven to 11,393 km out of 12,989 km (87.71%)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't driven on many new roads lately. I've been to Belgrade since my last update, a bit of Slovenia and its neighbors... I was also in SW Turkey two months ago:


----------



## pefty (Sep 30, 2016)

*drives drafted in google mymaps*

I constructed my driving maps in Google mymaps -- fun but limiting in some ways too... I would post links but I'm not allowed to until I post 10 more posts :\


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Alabama, Connecticut, Delaware, the District of Columbia, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin;

New Brunswick, Ontario, Quebec;

Noord-Holland, Fryslân, Groningen, Flevoland, Utrecht, Zuid-Holland, Gelderland, Noord-Brabant, Zeeland, and possibly Drenthe (I can't tell where the line falls);

Antwerpen, Vlaams-Brabant, Oost-Vlaanderen, Bruxelles/Brussel, Hainaut, Brabant wallon;

Aisne, Calvados, Eure, Eure-et-Loir, Manche, Marne, Meurthe-et-Moselle, Meuse, Moselle, Nord, Orne, Pas-de-Calais, Paris, Seine-Maritime, Seine-et-Marne, Yvelines, Somme, Essonne, Hauts-de-Seine, Seine-Saint-Denis, Val-de-Marne;

Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz, Hessen, Saarland.

:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I need to go to Italy.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

You need a bigger map ;-)


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I wanted to post a map from tm.teresco.org, which replaced the Clinched Highways website, but I'm not able to get a comprehensive map, only by regions...


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I need to go to Italy.


Heck, you need to experience a time change!


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, I've clinched a European freeway Chris hasn't! (The French A13 eastbound.)
:banana:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

He still hasn't been to A-2 West of Zaragoza (I have driven it as far as Monreal de Ariza) .


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

The Netherlands - _all provinces_
Antwerp, Brussels
Paris
_German states _Niedersachsen and NordrheinWestfalen
Porto Alegre (Brazil) - _via Argentina_ - Foz do Iguaçu (Paraguay)
San Francisco - Los Angeles
Toronto area
Swindon - Bristol (UK)
Jakarta - Bandung
Capetown area


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

g.spinoza said:


> I wanted to post a map from tm.teresco.org, which replaced the Clinched Highways website, but I'm not able to get a comprehensive map, only by regions...


You can select more than one region in the "Show Map Options" bar on the right or just enter the regions by code separated by ",". like I've done:

Your map: http://tm.teresco.org/user/mapview....UT,CHE,CZE,DEU,ESP,FRA,ITA,LUX,POL,SVN,SVK,CO

My map of European countries traveled: http://tm.teresco.org/user/mapview....N,HUN,ITA,LTU,LUX,LVA,NLD,NOR,POL,PRT,ROU,SWE 
My map of US and Canadian regions traveled: http://tm.teresco.org/user/mapview.php?units=km&u=michih&rg=AB,BC,IL,MI,ON,QC

 Be careful, it might take some time to load the map...



I'll be back home from my Baltic Sea trip tomorrow. Been to Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia and Finland for the first time 

I wanna travel next to the British Islands in 2018, visit Slovenia, Croatia and Bosnia (2018?) and drive through Italy up to Sicily (2019?).

Once Serbia will have been finished their A1 (2019/20?), I wanna drive to Greece (A,SLO,HR,SRB,MKD,GR), a little visit to Bulgaria and back via AL, RKS, MNE and HR.

Afterwards, only less countries will be left to travel in Europe (Iceland, Malta, Cyprus and Slovakia), in addition to the former Soviet Union countries I don't wanna travel (or not yet wanna travel).


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Penn's Woods said:


> Alabama, Connecticut, Delaware, the District of Columbia, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, Vermont, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin;
> 
> New Brunswick, Ontario, Quebec;
> 
> ...


When Slovenia? It's a must for you now.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

wow, I am beating Chris in Italy and Austria (and HR, H, SK, BIH, SRB, BG, and probably SLO)


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Verso said:


> When Slovenia? It's a must for you now.




I HAVE heard Ljubljana's hip....


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Good. Don't forget Sevnica.  (although honestly there isn't much to see there except for Melania's home)


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^[rolleyes]

I've already been to the White House and Trump Tower....


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Added in April (driven by bus):


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^At which point it seems appropriate to clarify that my list is places where I have been in a car that I was driving....
There are other places I've been where I wasn't driving.


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

Austria: all states except Upper Austria, Tyrol and Vorarlberg
Belgium: Liège, Limburg and Luxembourg provinces
Czech Republic: Karlovy Vary, Moravian-Silesian, Olomouc and South Moravian regions
Denmark: all regions
Estonia: all counties except Hiiumaa
Finland: all regions including Åland
France: Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, Bourgogne-Franche-Comté, Grand Est and Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur regions
Hungary: Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Budapest, Fejér, Győr-Moson-Sopron, Heves and Komárom-Esztergom counties
Italy: Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Liguria, Lombardy, Piedmont and Veneto regions
Germany: all states except Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland and Sachsen
Latvia*
Lithuania: Kaunas, Klaipeda, Marijampole, Panevezys, Siualiai and Taurage counties
Luxembourg: Capellen, Esch-sur-Alzette and Luxembourg cantons
Monaco*
Netherlands: Gelderland, Limburg, North Brabant and Overijssel provinces
Norway: all counties except Aust-Agder, Møre og Romsdal, Rogaland, Telemark, Vest-Agder and Vestfold
Poland: Greater Poland, Lesser Poland, Lodz, Lubusz, Masovian, Podlaskie, Silesian, Swietokrzyskie and Warmian-Masurian voivodeships
Russia: Pskov oblast
Slovakia: all regions except Nitra
Slovenia*
Sweden: all provinces except Gotland
Switzerland: Aargau, Basel-Landschaft, Basel-Stadt, Bern, Genève, Jura, Luzern, Neuchâtel, Nidwalden, Obwalden, Solothurn, Ticino, Uri and Vaud cantons
United Kingdom: Cumbria and Northumberland counties of England; all council areas of Scotland except Angus, Clackmannanshire, Dundee City, Inverclyde, Na h-Eileanan Siar, North Ayrshire, Orkney, Renfrewshire, Shetland and West Lothian

* Latvia and Slovenia have no official region-level administrative division, and municipality-level division was too much for me to bother... sorry. Monaco has no local administrative division at all.


----------



## cougar1989 (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is my map
http://tm.teresco.org/user/?u=cougar1989&units=km


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Let me see...

* Itay: Aosta Valley, Piedmont, Liguria, Lombardy, Veneto, Friuli Venezia Giulia, Trentino Alto Adige, Emilia Romagna, Tuscany, Umbria, The Marches, Abruzzo, Molise, Latium, Campania, Apulia, Basilicata, Calabria, Sicily, Sardinia (all the regions)
* Germany: Bavaria, Baden-Wurttemberg, Hesse, Saxony, Saxony-Anhalt, Brandenburg, Berlin, Thuringia
* Spain: Catalonia, Valencian Community, Aragon, Castilla La Mancha, Madrid, Andalusia, Murcia
* France: Provence-Alps-Cote d'Azur, Auvergne-Rhone-Alps, Bourgogne-Franche-Comté, Occitanie, Grand Est
* Austria: Vorarlberg, Tirol, Salzburg, Carinthia, Styria, Upper Austria, Lower Austria, Vienna, Burgenland (all Länder)
* Switzerland: Ticino, Grisons, Saint Gallen, Glarus, Schwyz, Zurich, Valais, Zug, Aargau, Lucerne, Uri, Thurgau, Vaud, Fribourg
* Slovakia: Bratislava, Trnava, Trencin, Zilina, Presov
* Czech Rep: South Moravia, Olomuc, Moravia-Silesia, South Bohemia.
* Slovenia
* Poland: Silesia, Lesser Poland
* Luxembourg: Esch-sur-Alzette, Luxembourg, Capellen
* Norway: Svalbard
* USA: Colorado


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Svalbard! Just so you could say you'd been there?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Svalbard! Just so you could say you'd been there?


No, I've already said that elsewhere.
Just so that I could say I've driven there. That's the topic here.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

(What I meant was, what were you doing there.)
Some people here seem to be unclear on what "drive" means....


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I've driven or been driven pretty much everywhere I've been, you rarely walk long distances. I didn't drive only in the Vatican City. I can even say I've been driven in a few transit countries, but only by plane (yes, even planes have to _drive_ for a while before they can fly (or after they land)).


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think most native speakers of English would understand "Where have you driven?" to include "Where have you been a passenger on a bus?"

My list - if I include places I've flown to, or where I've traveled by train, or for that matter been in a car driven by someone else, especially when I was a child - would include several additional countries (and American states and Canadian provinces). Although not Slovenia.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

g.spinoza said:


> No, I've already said that elsewhere.
> Just so that I could say I've driven there. That's the topic here.


It's an expression, sort of, because it's some place most people don't go.
Like when someone asked Edmund Hillary why he climbed Mount Everest and he answered "Because it's there."

EDIT: 6,000th post!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Penn's Woods said:


> I don't think most native speakers of English would understand "Where have you driven?" to include "Where have you been a passenger on a bus?"


I know, but if you look at the first page of the thread, we showed everything done on roads (so driven and been driven, but excluding trains, ships and planes (not sure about runways :lol).


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

True...

Do you know the expression "mission creep"? Maybe SSC threads are prone to "thread creep."


----------



## Pell0 (May 6, 2013)

Just had my first experience with driving in Paris and it was awesome. I have had my drivers licence for about two years and I have driven in larger cities like Amsterdam and Berlin before but those cities are rather regulated. Paris was something completely different. 
It felt like everybody wanted to break the land speed record at the same time and it was so much fun to join them. Until we hit the next traffic licht or jam. The French don't seem to mind a square or _"esplanade"_ with little or no signing, what can result in three cars heading for the same lane next to each other. Motorcycles and scooters were going everywhere coupled by police cars ploughing trough traffic jams and the drivers are surprisingly patient.
While i was trying to find the way to go and not scratch the car, zigzagging across the city, almost every mile was coupled by a special situation as in your driving exam and most drivers just do as they like. I understand most people would prefer an empty, wining country road every time but for me this was the most challenging drive and the most fun I ever had behind the wheel. It is a chaotic mess, but for some reason it works.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^The first time I drove in Europe was the summer of 2015. I wanted to rent a car in Amsterdam and drop it off in Paris. I went through a booking service called autoeurope.com, or something like that, which is based in the U.S. and gathers prices from multiple companies like Trivago or Expedia do with hotels and flights....

I got two offers for rentals, from different companies, at comparable prices. One required dropping off at the Gare Saint-Lazare (which was literally across the street from the hotel I'd booked...at least the station itself was; the EuropCar drop-off point was behind the station somewhere); the other about a block inside the Périphérique near Porte Maillot. Even though the Porte Maillot drop-off was a distance from my hotel and the other was so close, that's the one I chose...I could see myself getting stressed out around Saint-Lazare if I had a drop-off deadline and there was heavy traffic and I missed the rental place so had to go around again...; figured I'd rather go for the easy drop-off and take a cab.

In the event it was the Saturday afternoon before Bastille Day when I got to Paris and traffic was very light....

But I can legitimately say I've driven in Paris, and not just on the Périphérique.

P.S.: Renting in Amsterdam and dropping off in Paris was not a good idea; the international drop-off charge was probably more than the cost of eight days' rental. I flew into Frankfurt, took a train to Amsterdam (I knew I didn't want my first European driving experience to be Frankfurt to Amsterdam on Autobahnen while jet-lagged); then another train from Paris back to Frankfurt at the end of the trip. The following year, I rented and dropped off in Offenbach. It was much cheaper. Jet lag wasn't an issue, though, since I had friends in Offenbach with whom I stayed the first two nights.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Penn's Woods said:


> (What I meant was, what were you doing there.)
> Some people here seem to be unclear on what "drive" means....


I drove a snowmobile for more than 140 km. It's more than how long I drove in Luxembourg, for example.

I posted some pictures on the Norway thread, should you be interested.


----------

